# LED Retrofitting in stores



## Skkitzzo (Oct 2, 2007)

So i work out of the central valley of CA with my boss and another journeyman, small 3 man operation. We generally take on all types of work from resi, com, and indus. My boss got in good with a local supermarket chain that runs 3 locations that we service and keep lit up ( aka ballasts up the ass ).
We were offered a chance to retrofit the store with "greener" lighting solutions through our local power company (MID). They offer to pay most, if not all, of the charges to retrofit the entire store. In addition they would be used as a model store encouraging other stores in the area to make the switch. So the other day we show up and 5 big wigs with cameras and LED fluorescent replacement tubes and transformers were ready to put us to work (by us i mean the journeyman lol). The system replaces the old ballasts and steps down voltage to 12v using a single tube transformer and puts out surprisingly equal and in some cases more, light then a fluorescent tube. anyways heres some pictures of some of the hardware we were testing, its up to the owner now to see if he wants to continue with the retrofitting, but from everyones response it looks like we're gunna have a good 3 months of work on our hands replacing EVERY fluorescent cast lighting system and above lighting. 

Here are some pictures i took, they were with my camera phone so the quality is kinda....eh....yeah 


The Tube, consisting of many LEDs 











Warmer light on the left, cool white on the right











the left side of the case is old florescent lighting, the right side are the new LED tubes 










Again side by side comparrison left being old, right being new










My camera phone does not do it justice, but the lighting output is the same from a general overview


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

I see you started at the beer isle.:thumbup:


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

If you don't mind tell us the spec real quick if you can ??

the wattage of the new LED are and the new LED you are replacing over old school F32T8 bulbs ??

I do understand the expected life will be much longer than the F32T8 will be.

Merci,Marc


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

What does it cost for the bulb and trans?


----------



## headrec (Feb 25, 2008)

Looks pretty sweet. 

How much better are they "green" wise (just out of curiousity)?


----------



## Skkitzzo (Oct 2, 2007)

44% less wattage used as compared to a flourescent ballast/bulb. not sure on the amp pull but they run off of a 12v transformer with 120v line. supposidly 50,000 hour life time 

No glass, no tungsten, no melted ballasts to replace, cuts back on alot of wastes that comes from servicing fluorescents


----------



## confident (Apr 28, 2008)

Wonder what the cost difference is?


----------



## Randy L (Jun 11, 2008)

I found this online:
http://www.ledliquidatorsinc.com/led_fluorescent_lights.php

It doesn't say if this model requires a 12V power supply. Note the price per tube though...ouch!


----------



## comp (Jan 14, 2008)

Randy L said:


> I found this online:
> http://www.ledliquidatorsinc.com/led_fluorescent_lights.php
> 
> It doesn't say if this model requires a 12V power supply. Note the price per tube though...ouch!


 
dammmmmm :blink:,,,,,,,,,,,,:laughing:


----------



## Rong (Feb 23, 2008)

Randy L said:


> I found this online:
> http://www.ledliquidatorsinc.com/led_fluorescent_lights.php
> 
> It doesn't say if this model requires a 12V power supply. Note the price per tube though...ouch!


 From what I seen of that link is that they use line voltage. No ballast needed. Which would make the high cost of the lamp a little less painful.

Operation Voltage 120VAC or 240VAC


----------

